# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Funny pictures thread

## Sagan

..

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Nelly



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Yellow



----------


## Skippy

Whee! The funny pictures thread is back! ^_____^

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



oh my... that's awful. Wonder how people reacted upon seeing his resume before meeting him in person...loll

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Prodigy



----------


## Sagan

^ lol

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

Sorry, we don't accept credit cards......

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## shelbster18

> 



Awww.  ::(:  lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Fallen18

> 



Kind of reminds me of happy tree friends x) I have no idea what keeping a rattlesnake as a pet has to do with train safety but they got the point of not doing anything dumb across in a rather catchy way.

----------


## Fallen18

I feel so upseticus that this didn't work! I'm not even going to bother taking it down >_< ughhHHAAAA

----------


## Monotony

> I feel so sad that thes didn't work I'm not even going to bother taking it down >_<



Right click on the icon open image in new tab.

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Dill

> 



 ::s: hock:  I feel for you, brother pickle.

----------


## jsgt



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Sagan

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enha...34090214-7.jpg



http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/4/10/16/enhanced-buzz-6139-1334090214-7.jpg

----------


## Sagan

The Fire Marshall wants us to revamp AS's emergency exits




Unfortunately worded headstone

----------


## Sagan

Toon: The Evolutionary Leap of Cats

----------


## Sagan

Not sure if this is funny or not. but

----------


## Wicked



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Just in time for the holidays!

----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



lol wow

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sagan



----------


## colleen

::

----------


## OrbitalResonance



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*I DO NOT CONDONE THIS.*



*Who let the snaps out? Who?  Who?*

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Ironman

:Rofl:

----------


## est

haha ....

----------


## Sagan

WARNING!!!



WHO FARTED?

----------


## onawheel



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Anteros



----------


## onawheel



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*This planter developed a leak

*

----------


## Sagan

*Greenhouse*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

this is the funniest thing I've seen for some time....


...

----------


## Sagan

^ lol

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



Something about this gives me the creeps...idk what it is.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> Something about this gives me the creeps...idk what it is.




Came from here 
*13 Redneck Versions Of Fancy Things*


http://www.buzzfeed.com/redneckvacat...f-fancy-things

----------


## Sagan

*Have you ever seen a more disturbing ad for a vegetable?*

----------


## onawheel

wtf^^^^

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



Oh dear..

----------


## Sagan

*The awkward moment when your shadow is having more fun than you are*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Not sure what was in it, but I'll have another!

----------


## Sagan

*Due to the influence of the internet, this will be Mt. Rushmore in another 20 years*

----------


## SmileyFace

> Not sure what was in it, but I'll have another!



Wow, that's one of the coolest things I seen. And well... I can't stop staring at it now.

----------


## falling down



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Sagan

*It's time for an intervention, don't you think?*

----------


## SmileyFace

^LOL just made my night

----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *It's time for an intervention, don't you think?*



Love this so much.  ::D:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

not exactly funny but very ....whoa!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Short people everywhere can appreciate this part of the chair.

----------


## Ironman

:Rofl:  there are a lot of good pics in this thread

----------


## SmileyFace

> Short people everywhere can appreciate this part of the chair.



true dat.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Sometimes a Golden puppy is just a, uh, well, hmmm ...*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



 ::D:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Chantellabella

[QUOTE=Jcgrey;196359]

Wait! That's exactly what's happening at my work. Mind if I borrow this gif for visuals?

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



I just had to cringe here lol, that's wow...





> 



With a spider that big, I would have burnt the house down instead.





> 



Too awesome hahahaaaa

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*Does this bar stool make my [BEEP] look fat*

----------


## Sagan

> 



Whoa

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*I can't find teh virus?*

----------


## Sagan

*Oh well. Back to the drawing boardâ¦*

----------


## Sagan

*The Perpetual Cat Loop*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *Does this bar stool make my [BEEP] look fat*



Ahaha  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



I don't understand the bears one lol I know the story, but im not getting the joke here  ::(: 

lol @ the FB one though...it sure puts things in perspective

----------


## onawheel

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

"And here we see the majestic killer, gracefully stalking it's prey"...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!!!

I guess I shouldn't be laughing, huh?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*12. A Super Mario Bros. take on the world map:*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Can cows fly? Yes, but only up. 



Cat's can fly, too, but only down

----------


## Sagan



----------


## colleen

::  omg Jc, that picture is CRACKING me UP!

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



lmao wow...

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

OOPS

----------


## Sagan

*OH DEAR GOD! I JUST HIT A UNICORN!!!*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## L

> 



Love it

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan

Actually more sad than funny

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

DEXTER

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Oops.*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



lmao took me a long couple seconds to understand this

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros

And for our Greek mythology nerds.  ::D:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Daniel C

> And for our Greek mythology nerds.



Yeah! I'm surprised how often my years of Greek education come in handy in real life. Yesterday, I was playing my quiz app, and I could answer the question what a tachometer was just because I recognised the word 'tachos'!  ::):  And now it grants me to understand the mythological background of this image. It's amazing!  :Celebrate:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Antidote

>

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

http://imgur.com/gallery/7lKTo

http://imgur.com/gallery/LQIAH

----------


## Sagan

Busted!

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Can't Touch Thisâ¦*



*Interesting choice of canvas...*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

The new McDonald's ad campaign:

----------


## Sagan

*Does your house need a face lift?  Here's some idea's for you....* 


 


 


 
http://www.houselogic.com/photos/pai...e-neighborhood

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> The new McDonald's ad campaign:



Kill it with fire!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan

Huh?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## peace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

^^^^they should be standard in most every house  :Razz:

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



OMGosh!! This is hilarious!

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



I seriously need to do this. 

My kids though would be pissed if I died and left them a house with cat tunnels to sell.

----------


## onawheel

> I seriously need to do this. 
> 
> My kids though would be pissed if I died and left them a house with cat tunnels to sell.



no way it would be in hot demand, they could charge more for it I bet! well.... probably to a cat lover I could only presume!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Finally, an honest wedding RSVP card*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*23. Earlier this year In Japan and Korea, when McDonald's temporarily lowered the price of fries, kids had "potato parties"*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## meeps



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Hahaha, for reasons I cannot explain, that is one of the greatest things I have ever seen. 

Definitely an emergency party dress.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Definitely an emergency party dress.



Omg. This has really made my night. Seriously. This is too awesome lolll

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Haha I'm glad you like it too. I laughed for way too long at it.  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Tinkerbell

Attachment 1243

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

classic

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*A Walmart shopper, everybody! *Applause**

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*The Proper Order…*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## L



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Okay..

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Tell me that this sign is in Houston near NASA please.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



OMgosh!!!! That's great! It reminds me of when I taught Kindergarten. I had a student who always wanted to be "crap" helper. He meant craft helper, but that's what came out. So us teachers secretly said, "what crap are we going to do today?"

----------


## Chantellabella

> Okay..



They obviously have a Halloween silly string problem. How do YOU spell prank?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Super Mario Cake*

----------


## peace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel

aaaaannndddddd.....bop!

----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That's brilliant! I love it. 

I guess you could say we're in the remedial drawing class.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Wow!! I just had a 70's flashback and it wasn't very pretty. Lots of weird drawings and words....many words. And I heard Queen singing in the background.

I have to get some meds.

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That person has more than a gif problem.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Skippy

> *Super Mario Cake*



I..........MUST have this cake!! D:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Guilty!


But in my defense, I wanted to see how many of my neighbors had swimming pools in their yard.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Koalafan

^ sad but true!  ::

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



This little kid is hilarious. x)

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*LOL*                                     Baker's Graduation Cake Mix-Up Ends in Purr-fect Mistake 

 

Laura Gambrel's mom, Carol Gambrel, went to the local bakery to get  her daughter a graduation cake with a picture of her face, a scroll and  the school's colors - red and white. She thought it would be a nice  touch to add a graduation cap on top of Gambrel's head. 

However, the family now believes, the baker must have misheard the  mother's instructions and accidentally wrote down, "try to draw a cat on  the head," instead of cap.


http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs...002549970.html

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *LOL*                                     Baker's Graduation Cake Mix-Up Ends in Purr-fect Mistake 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Laura Gambrel's mom, Carol Gambrel, went to the local bakery to get  her daughter a graduation cake with a picture of her face, a scroll and  the school's colors - red and white. She thought it would be a nice  touch to add a graduation cap on top of Gambrel's head. 
> 
> However, the family now believes, the baker must have misheard the  mother's instructions and accidentally wrote down, "try to draw a cat on  the head," instead of cap.
> 
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs...002549970.html



Haha, it's still an awesome cake.  ::):

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*Nobody seems to want this lonely toy*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

In Soviet Russia, Clam licks you

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## peace



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

And THAT my friends...Is why parents drink.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*Go home, Sloth.  You're drunk.*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Cop witnesses pot sale*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Sagan

Slow news days...

 

 

 

 

 

 




[CENTER]




More:  http://sarcasticsarcism.blogspot.com/2013/07/i-guess-these-must-have-been-slow-days.html

----------


## Sagan

mmm pizza

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Signs That Demand An Explanation*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

AN eccentric dog groomer has decorated a canine's fur in bright  colours that resemble the faces of beloved Sesame Street characters Bert  and Ernie. 

http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/411097/Dog-groomer-decorates-canine-s-fur-to-resemble-faces-of-Sesame-Street-characters

 ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



This is one of the strangest cat behaviours I've ever seen lol. One of ours does this quite a bit. Not the flying into the air part or course, but the butt raise!  :Tongue:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*Message in a bottle*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Sharknado Sequel Ideas...*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*"If erection lasts for more than four hours, see Mister Softee..."*


Does it come with nuts? Or just sprinkles?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

A Little privacy please!?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

power went out this morning so went back to bed and drew this...



really need to work on those drawing skillz :/ ...I was goin round 
thinkin I was pretty decent with the pencil geezzz

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Perfect for those who just dined on simulated meat burgers: 

 

And some delicious "Stuff": 

 

Also, in case the chef sets the stove on fire again, a small warning:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



LOL!!!

----------


## onawheel

^^^needs more bill hicks

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Awesome Dance moves!!!*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Um, isn't that a camel?

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*hot dogs or legs?*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*Do not crawl outside the lines.*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Existential crisis!!*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel

awesome movie^^

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Tourists.*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

*I meant to do that*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

^  ::):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Friend Zone: Level 88*

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Walmart to China: "We need 1 million orange pumpkin plastic candy buckets" 

China to Walmart: "No problem" 

....6 months.... 

Walmart to China: "Why are they blue?" 

China to Walmart: "We got blue dye cheaper this year." 

Walmart to China: "Send us orange ones!" 

China to Walmart: "Sorry, no time" 

Walmart: "F- it, blue ones this year" 

Your high quality control walmart at work.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



This had me literally "lol" somehow haha

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

^^^someone has been reading the newspaper?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

sagan does that technically class as spam? Y U No one collective post?

----------


## Sagan

No. Im sorry. I will do that from now on. Just trying to catch up to cindy  :;):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

> No. Im sorry. I will do that from now on. Just trying to catch up to cindy



LOL! I don't bend to pressure, Sagan. I post a kazillion times just to bug people.  ::):

----------


## onawheel

wow the unimaginable has happened!! *impressed*. B)

----------


## Sagan

*Helpful web address...*



*Tastes like bacon.... and snot*










*redneck fun



*__

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

> 



Love this one. Favorite youtube vid.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside

> 



Well that architecht had a sense of humour. God is not pleased.

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



I don't get it..lol

----------


## Sagan

*Stealth Bomber Blunt*







*What are you waiting for? Let's go for a drive...*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



Wow, what are the odds... lol

----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

> 




 :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## James



----------


## James



----------


## Sagan



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



oh my goodness...

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

Waldo, where is he?











*Amazing similarities*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Chantellabella

These are great!! I love the Gilbert with a Jetpack cartoon!

----------


## Sagan

*Teacher wears the same outfit for 40 years of yearbook photos*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

eat a pellet, make a pellet, eat that pellet >_>









]

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

[QUOTE=Sagan;325224]

HAHAHAHAHAHA... LMAO that just made my day!!

----------


## Keddy

IMG_1849.JPG

I kid you not.

slide_204503_608419_large.jpg

Now this is just in poor taste xD

1013128_553667644691071_1945705978_n.jpg

This I honestly can't believe... No it's not fake, it's an advertisement for a music festival in Poland...
Yankee Doo Doo though...?
I don't want to live on this planet anymore xD

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Keddy

m_ea3472fa89cd896e665d5a48b26c2d69.jpg
1379385_10151963139178851_1503984952_n.jpg

Haha xD

----------


## Sagan

Oldie but still cracks me up.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## GunnyHighway

I'll see myself out now.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^_^

----------


## onawheel

more awesome than funny, deal wid et^^^^^

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## James



----------


## James

Happy V-Day, who says romance is dead?  This is an actual display from a CVS in New Jersey.  Lube, handcuffs, flowers, condoms  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



Oh god they're the worst kind of people. >.<
Entertaining though! xD

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

**

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel

^^^^every time



 





I can't stahp!! ima image puking machine, soz

----------


## SmileyFace

> Happy V-Day, who says romance is dead?  This is an actual display from a CVS in New Jersey.  Lube, handcuffs, flowers, condoms



lmao this is great

----------


## Sagan

*Mewbacca*

----------


## Kirsebaer

> *Mewbacca*



LOL!

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

People have been spotting random funny signs in the London underground.  Some of them are plain hilarious. It’s unknown who makes these, but it  sure is funny and gives the commuters something to do. 

 

 




more at the link. http://fotozup.com/fake-signs-in-london-underground/

----------


## Chantellabella

> People have been spotting random funny signs in the London underground.  Some of them are plain hilarious. It’s unknown who makes these, but it  sure is funny and gives the commuters something to do. 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at the link. http://fotozup.com/fake-signs-in-london-underground/



This is hilarious! Are random people putting them up or is the transit system putting them up so people will read their signs  and give them publicity?

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> This is hilarious! Are random people putting them up or is the transit system putting them up so people will read their signs  and give them publicity?



I think it's just pranksters. still funny though.









 I heard the winds are horrible.

----------


## Kirsebaer

dogue.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

tumblr_n0y4m5zyZ31qzcv7no6_1280.jpg

----------


## Monotony



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

[QUOTE=Sagan;338900]

Thank you Sagan, for making me spew hot chocolate all over my keyboard.

You guys are the reason why my keyboard is so gross. Either I have to stop drinking stuff while reading your posts, or you'll have to put a spewing/laughing warning on some of these things.

----------


## Sagan

Ha!^

*Giant Bunny*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*For someone who is too lazy to toast their own bread.*






*When you don’t do dishes for so long that a plant grows out of the garbage disposal.*

----------


## Sagan

Someone had the bright idea of putting anti-drug messages on pencils for  schoolchildren. I don't think they thought this one all the way  through.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Someone had the bright idea of putting anti-drug messages on pencils for  schoolchildren. I don't think they thought this one all the way  through.



Oh dear. Not exactly the brightest idea!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*MMMMMM!!!!, Honey!!*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A free supply of delicious bee vomit.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## SmileyFace

> *MMMMMM!!!!, Honey!!*



Holy crap. Omg.

----------


## Kirsebaer

catmandment.jpg

----------


## Keddy

1604971_10152124719490513_621689060_n.jpg
LOL this is like something I would do xD

----------


## Sagan

*Earthquake advance warning system*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*The more things change...*

----------


## Sagan

*Instant Karma*

----------


## Keddy

1625720_493064380814599_1913349599_n.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer

> 



 ::  !!

----------


## Sagan

*We've had a blood moon, here's a picture of a seagull moon*

----------


## Kirsebaer

(that's totally me on the right  ::D:  )
photo (20).JPG

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan



----------


## wuxxon

http://www.whokilledbambi.co.uk/publ...pooh222222.gif

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

> 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA xD
If only you could hear how loud I actually just laughed at that!!! HAHAHA!! Oh jeez I'm dying...

----------


## Skippy

....lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The vet bills have to be paid somehow...

----------


## Jazz

> 




aw Adam! haha i like that he is honest ^^ he does say in interviews that he is awkward

----------


## Keddy

LOL, dogs are the best! xD
do-the-creep-funny-dogs.jpg
8ee5a00ca7c3a6760a840d060ef3aca6.jpg
I-Can-t-Keep-Calm-Border-Collie-Women-s-Shirt.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Jazz

haha!

----------


## Jazz

> LOL, dogs are the best! xD
> do-the-creep-funny-dogs.jpg
> 8ee5a00ca7c3a6760a840d060ef3aca6.jpg
> I-Can-t-Keep-Calm-Border-Collie-Women-s-Shirt.jpg



AWW do the creep, bwahahaha!

oh i found something =p LOL

----------


## Keddy

^So true about sleeping in the same bed as your pets, LOL! The dogs command a hostile takeover of the entire bed! xD
My bf threatened to sleep on the couch and leave me in bed with the doggies! xD

----------


## Keddy

> AWW do the creep, bwahahaha!
> 
> oh i found something =p LOL



^Yup, that would be me! Screw the humans, but if the dog dies, the TV is getting shut off!
Thanks, Jazz. LOL

----------


## Jazz

> ^So true about sleeping in the same bed as your pets, LOL! The dogs command a hostile takeover of the entire bed! xD
> My bf threatened to sleep on the couch and leave me in bed with the doggies! xD



LOL, more than one dog then, that must be crazy!

i saw that dog pic and it reminded me of our convo haha

----------


## Keddy

LMAO, corgis are so derpy, but they're so cute! xD
corgi-error-system-frozen.jpg
fecbca232457b9e94a11d87b29c54d47.jpg
why-u-not-happy_c_2645043.jpg

----------


## QuietCalamity

image.jpg
image.jpg

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> image.jpg



Even though I have a small chest this happens to me far, far too often lol.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

funny-car-bird-poop.jpg
funny-stupid-signs.jpg
badchinesetranslation.jpg
google+translation+gone+bad.jpeg

----------


## QuietCalamity

Saw this on Facebook and thought it was pretty funny.
image.jpg
My med problems are solved, you guys!

----------


## Jazz

funny-stupid-signs.jpg

This had me dying! LOL

----------


## Jazz

puppies! I would actually love to do this! also, the girl is clothed, just realized it looks like she isn't but she is hahah

----------


## L

> [B]



I did not spend about 15 minutes trying this out.....nope

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## QuietCalamity

image.jpg
image.jpg
image.jpg
image.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Keddy

^Oh my goodness! That is disgusting. But hilarious xD

----------


## Keddy

Is it bad that I really want this coffee mug...?
I showed my boyfriend a picture of someone drinking from it and said "I want one" and he was like "Oh, GROW UP!!" LOL
toilet-coffee-mug.JPG

----------


## Sagan

^ HA  ::):

----------


## Jazz

> 



oh my gosh lol, that's crazy!

----------


## Jazz

> Is it bad that I really want this coffee mug...?
> I showed my boyfriend a picture of someone drinking from it and said "I want one" and he was like "Oh, GROW UP!!" LOL
> Attachment 2447



certainly unique! haha =p

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

smack.jpg
star-fucks.jpg
grandpa-fuckin-spaceshuttle.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace

> 



My head hurt reading this.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

> 



Oh my goodness, that is the saddest kitty I have ever seen  ::(:  Poor little thing! He's so cute!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

My friend just sent me this... God only knows where he found this picture LMAO. I was DYING. I laughed so hard I was crying my freakin' eyes out. Showed it to my bf and he laughed so hard he cried too  :: 
post-40-0-74466400-1401752982.jpg

----------


## Keddy

expert-mode.jpg
Heh heh heh...  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## QuietCalamity

image.jpg
image.jpg

----------


## QuietCalamity

And now for dogs

image.jpg
image.jpg

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Keddy

> And now for dogs
> Attachment 2498



Awww! This little guy... His face is sooo cute! LOL

----------


## Sagan

10310104_10152491941959515_2350952079112678099_n.jpg

----------


## Jazz

=P

----------


## Keddy

^Oh my God, WTF?! LMAO!  ::

----------


## QuietCalamity

The haiku was so me today.

----------


## Sagan

_And just what on earth IS cat milk?_

----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Blushy



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Blushy



----------


## Sagan

never trust a cat to direct you in parking:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ The mom texts... ::

----------


## Sagan

SOON

----------


## Keddy

> 



HAHAHAHAHA WTF  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## QuietCalamity



----------


## Sagan

That is funny. The Buzz Lightyear  ::):

----------


## Keddy

OMFG HAHAHAHAHAHA!  ::  LMFAO at the Buzz Lightyear one! "I cum in pies" xD
Looks like whoever drew that picture was taking things to infinity and beyond!  :;):  LMAO!!  ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## QuietCalamity

> 



That's. Amazing.

----------


## QuietCalamity



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

_Do not, repeat do NOT drive your car into the pool.


_

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Pimp my camel.*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

#3

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Free with a Chipotle Super Burrito. Participating locations only.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Liv64



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Antidote



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Doge memes? Yes pls











Also, this:

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## lethargic nomad



----------


## lethargic nomad



----------


## Member11

khi5aolixgx83qzhghkb.png

Because I can  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea



----------


## sunrise

^LOL

----------


## HoldTheSea

Hahaha  ::D: 
11249121_1590009607904803_1188388569_n.jpg

----------


## Member11

16649305_716718638515285_1743457790772640804_n.jpeg

----------


## Member11

@HoldTheSea
 That's so true  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

15966055_10154610167510100_2753724921130007498_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

16864550_10154735056090100_8864791228768218795_n.jpg

----------


## Member11

3a5a8fe824265bef148571ceab7050d6.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

1972406_10152226538745100_1001911715_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

17800212_1447615915290088_6059981442726034825_n.jpg

----------

